
Gyroscope Annual Report 2015 - googletron
https://gyrosco.pe/2015/
======
aprilzero
This was a really fun project. We weren't actually planning to do any annual
reports, but over the break I was digging through my own data and there were a
few things I wanted to see.

Few days later we had a basic page and figured might as well release it for
everyone. Hopefully you will find it interesting.

We were very inspired by things like the Feltron Annual Report & Jehiah's
Annual Report. Seems like something people and companies have been doing for a
long time already, so lots of examples to continue from.

------
googletron
If anyone has questions about data we collect and how you can use it to
improve your year let me know.

~~~
arosequist
Do the "Top Albums In 2015" come from RescueTime? If so, how can that be
enabled from within RescueTime?

~~~
aprilzero
No, that music listening we are getting from Spotify through Facebook. The app
info is from Rescuetime though.

